# Digging in Poland



## Poldigger (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome everyone 
 I have a question - I'm a digger but I live in Poland. Is this Forum for everyone or only for collectors from USA?


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Poledigger and welcome to the group! This group is definitely open to anyone who can use the English language. I can speak several languages, but I use only English here. Do you have any early bottles from Poland? We would love to see them. 

 Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome Lukas. My dads side of the family was from Poland.Id like to see some of the bottles you have.


----------



## epackage (Nov 23, 2012)

Post away Lukas, if you can type in English  then you should do fine here...Jim


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi again! 
 I have lot of old bottles and other things from the glass. I just back from my dump (in Poland is just 16:35 and very dark, so I can't digg :-/ .....there is lot of items from maybe 1880 to 1900) and I will send some photos from my collection later.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, there is part of my collection. I thing there are the oldest findings.
    1 - very old eagle from pickelhaube'

[IMG=http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/376/74650543.jpg][/IMG]

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome Lukas! Can't wait to see some of your finds....


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, I can't add attachments :/ I tried to upload by your page and by imageshack.us too, but it doesn't work.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

>


 
 Hello Lukas,

 Welcome to the A-BN. 

 Here we use the image code, and put it between brackets like this:

*



*


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 23, 2012)

* TEST!

*Second bird - older one.
*



*Bottle with glass seal:*


 



*Another bottle with seal, I think from 1880.


 



 Some pipes.


 



 Christmas Tree bauble


 



 This is some from polish legent for kids, "Mr Twardowski" on cock and death.


 



 Porcelain dolls, I had lot of this, even some body parts like legs, arms (hands) etc. I think there was some standard in many countries.


 



 and on the end some things from 'fired clay' (?).


 

 

 


 I was looking for some infos about bottle with black circle. There is a photo from german magazine. First one is very similar; the year 1750, but my is maybe from 1800-1860 ?









*


*


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

> This is some from polish legent for kids, "Mr Twardowski" on cock and death.


 
 Hey Lukas,

 That's a wonderful bottle! What is the legend? Is it a children's "medicine"?

 Well done, sir.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 23, 2012)

> Christmas Tree bauble


 
 That looks a lot like a target ball? Nice one

 http://fineestateliquidation.com/would-we-still-shoot-these-today/?pid=166



 That embossed chicken chasing death is great.


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome, Lucas!
 The item that is marked as a Christmas tree bauble may be a target ball. Could you post the markings that are on the band which circles the ball?
 George


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 23, 2012)

That Chicken bottle is crazy! I like stuff like that. The pipes are cool to.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree about the Target Ball and all the other stuff is outstanding. Please come back with more. Welcome.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey George,

 If you click on Lukas' thumbnail images, they will take you to a larger view:






 Sure looks like a target ball to me.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Lukas,

 Does your "bauble" look like one of these: Target Balls?




From.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 23, 2012)

> I agree about the Target Ball


 Yes, It could be. There is only information about Glas Fabrik -glass factory, I found today small part from another one. There was lot of hunters in my city, so...



> What is the legend? Is it a children's "medicine"


 There was a sentence on the bottle: "occidit qui non servat" - killed who does not keep. There was a medicine inside, but iI think for everyone. 
 Mr Twardowski (for you Tvardovsky) was a polish guy in XVI century and he sold a soul to the devil. The devil said, that he will take the soul in Rome when he (devil) will say his name, so Twardowski all his life was in Poland  But one day he arrived to the pub/bar and devil was inside. The pub's name was "Rome" :-o Devil took Twardowski and they were flying (somewhere), but Twardowski said, that devil doesn't know his name, because nobody knows! The Devil let him go, but Twardowski was very high on the sky, so he was landing on the Moon. He is there and watching us ))

 Something familiar? Try to click on the photo, it should be open in a big size.


 

 





> Does your "bauble" look like one of these


 YES! Thank you for the webside! I love this place :-D


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2012)

Fantastic stuff Lukas!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi and yes, anyone is welcome! 
 Anyway, try the directions here. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Posting-pictures%2C-making-links/m-383099/tm.htm,
 If you use a different browser than the ones shown, let me know, maybe I can maybe help.
 Again, welcome and that's some nice things I'd be interested in learning more about.
 I also agree that the thing mentioned does look like a target ball and puts it nearer the time frame you mentioned.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2012)

Lukas,...I collect meds, and I would like very much to have one of these medicine bottles,...Would you ever sell, or ship to the united states if you were to find another? Never hurts to ask, Yes? []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 23, 2012)

Great stuff Poldigger, I would like to see the base of the sealed bottle, especially the second one.  Digging in Poland, how cool is that.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

> I would like to see the base of the sealed bottle, especially the second one


 Sorry, but I sold lot of bottles, so I don't have another photos.
 This one was very nice!


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

2


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

3


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

4


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

The last one.


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2012)

That's a beautiful flask Lukas, thanks for sharing it.....Jim


----------



## sandchip (Nov 24, 2012)

Man, you find nothing but goodies.  Killer stuff!

 Glad you joined us, Lukas.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> 2


 

 Beautiful~! Love the swirls and color....really cool little flask.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

Something from today. Broken, but with a stamp.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

Close up.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

The piece of beer mug.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

Bowl.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, I'm kissing the bottle  I never saw anything like this before, so I was happy. It 'is a medicine bottle with open pontil scarf.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

Parts from giant wine bottles.


----------



## Asterx (Nov 24, 2012)

Excellent finds Poldigger [] And Welcome! All of it is great, and I'm enjoying the dolls too. They have a lot more detail than most that are dug here.  Are you digging in dumps or old privy or outhouse sites?


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, all my things are from old dump; I'm trying to find some outhouse - there should be lot of stuff! I found also lot of pits/wells, but here is too many dangerous artefacts from the second war. In 1945 my city was destroyed in almost 95%. People threw granades, weapons etc. to the holes in the ground, usually wells. This one is from the bunker.


----------



## luckiest (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice stuff!  I love to see different things and styles from other places.  Thanks!.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool shell! some many be live I am sure you know that though. I wouldn't be picking one of those up. It would have to be pontiled [8D]

 Hey there is one thing I meant to ask you if you didn't say it somewhere before on a thread. Why block out your face?? Stop it, we are all bottle family here. You are not related to Mayor Tom "Penn Digger" [] If that is not you,or you are a wanted man disregard all of my mumbojumbo[]


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

> Why block out your face?


 Heh, I'm not affraid people from US and this is not a shame, but... For example if you are using a metal detector in Poland you need a permission from some person like General Restorer (you know - old buildings, art etc.). Also must be with you archeologist. It's not the end: if you will find something - this is property of the Country. For example if I will show the gun's pictures on any polish Forum - I can have trouble and police control in my flat. Life is brutal ;-)

 My old finds, porcelain dolls.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 24, 2012)

2


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 24, 2012)

The flask is a great bottle , love it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 24, 2012)

> Heh, I'm not affraid people from US and this is not a shame, but... For example if you are using a metal detector in Poland you need a permission from some person like General Restorer (you know - old buildings, art etc.). Also must be with you archeologist. It's not the end: if you will find something - this is property of the Country. For example if I will show the gun's pictures on any polish Forum - I can have trouble and police control in my flat. Life is brutal ;-)


 
 There are places like that in this country too.
 We have such a place called Oregon[]
 I dont blame you for hiding your identity.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 24, 2012)

I think it's very smart to hide your ID from the polit buro! []

 It's great you joined the forum, Lukas.. your posts are very interesting!


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 24, 2012)

Fasinating! Keep the photos coming! I am amazed at the quality and detail in the porcelin dolls and figurines. The dolls we have found dated 1800's and early 20th century from England and Germany are second rate to the pole craftman! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 24, 2012)

And if you have found some more smoking pipes, post them soon. Thanks


----------



## madman (Nov 24, 2012)

amazing finds and pix thanks for posting


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I should have hidden my identity long ago [8D]


----------



## sandchip (Nov 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> Heh, I'm not affraid people from US and this is not a shame, but... For example if you are using a metal detector in Poland you need a permission from some person like General Restorer (you know - old buildings, art etc.). Also must be with you archeologist. It's not the end: if you will find something - this is property of the Country. For example if I will show the gun's pictures on any polish Forum - I can have trouble and police control in my flat. Life is brutal ;-)


 
 Hey, it's coming to America too.  Damn near like that in Georgia already.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Lukas.  Very much enjoyed your posts.  Please keep them coming Sir!  In your political situation, you are very wise to conceal/hide your identity.  People on here might also use your image for their own enjoyment.  Might alter it to show you dancing with Obama or sleeping with another forum member's wife!!!

 PD


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

My pot lids. I saw some on ebay yesterday... oh God - what a beautiful items!


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

The toothbrushes and the spoons are... from bones! It's amazing for me and it's lot of very rare items. I heard that the t-brushes are from animal rib. This is small part of my collection, I have hundreds of ink bottles too but in some boxes far, far away.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

I found this angel on the right yesterday. Palace in Berlin on the left.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

It's still lot of to find, if you want to know more about this kind of bottles - please visit this webpage: http://www.mineralwasserkruege.homepage.t-online.de and go to Literatur zu Brunnen - there is many of PDF's documents.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

The smallest bottles in the world


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

Pipes? OK


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Blue -a


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 25, 2012)

...and label.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Poldigger
> 
> The smallest bottles in the world


 
 Those are great...The little one on the left especially. Like everyone said,...welcome and please keep the interesting stories and content coming...


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 27, 2012)

German bottle: HARASIN (HAAR - hair; this is the name od cream) STARKE II (strong). I think it could be some cream for strong hairs.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 27, 2012)

2.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 27, 2012)

maybe moustache wax?


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe, good idea, thanks!


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Blue from Berlin. It's not my now, but it was


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

2.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Interesting shape, It was a wine bottle.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Small, but is broken on the other side.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe from 1800-1880?


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Toys.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Preussische toy soldier.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Greek? Roman? ...maybe, but only a half :/


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

I love this one - it's from an old fireplace.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

2.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 28, 2012)

Well Lucas - I am really impressed and filled with a real smile on my face to have reviewed this thread of fantastic presentation to all of us more modern world collectors.  Your stuff could be fit into my world any day.  Thanks for bring such a great showing to us.  
 I will try to send a link to this thread to my Grandson so he can review it and teach me more about how to accomplish the neat concepts illustrated in your postings.  Thanks from all of us.  Obviously epackage, JOE THE CROW, and some of you may already know how to make those little pictures enlargable.  That blows my narrow mind.   
 RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Nov 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> Maybe from 1800-1880?


 This looks MUCH OLDER than that to me Lukas, it looks ancient, could it be Roman?


----------



## epackage (Nov 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> Blue from Berlin. It's not my now, but it was


 WOW! []


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

This mark was on the other side on some broken plate, I think 2-3 years ago in a different dump.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Glass stamp.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Another wine bottle.


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe from the same fireplace? I was looking for 2 days, but I couldn't find the heads (((


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

From old pharmacy.A1


----------



## Poldigger (Nov 28, 2012)

A2.


----------



## epackage (Nov 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> Another wine bottle.


 Looks like a Berry Jar to me.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 28, 2012)

> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: Poldigger
> 
> ...


 

 I've read that those were french truffle bottles.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 28, 2012)

Dig me one of those[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> Glass stamp.


 Hahaha I wear masks like that on digs for fun,you guys are serious[8D]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 28, 2012)

That bottle form is typical for gilka kummel... not sure I spelled it right.. I think Charlie drinks that stuff[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> That bottle form is typical for gilka kummel... not sure I spelled it right.. I think Charlie drinks that stuff[]


 

 SOUNDS LIKE SOME HEAVY STUFF []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> Maybe from the same fireplace? I was looking for 2 days, but I couldn't find the heads (((


 
 They must have got the


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> 2.


 
 Harasin Staerke II is someone's name.. it doesn't mean anything []


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> That bottle form is typical for gilka kummel... not sure I spelled it right.. I think Charlie drinks that stuff[]


 
 ..not every day..


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 28, 2012)

Very much enjoy your posts Lucas!  Please keep them coming and keep your face hidden as well.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Very much enjoy your posts Lucas!  Please keep them coming and keep your face hidden as well.
> 
> PD


 

 lol WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO DO START A CLUB?? [8D]


----------



## adshepard (Nov 29, 2012)

Lukas,

 Thanks for all the wonderful photos and information.  Great to see that bottle and artifact collecting lives in the country of my grandparent's birth, even if it is a bit clandestine.

 Szczepaniec on one side and Kalinowski on the other.

 Alan


----------



## KBbottles (Nov 29, 2012)

Fantastic finds!!  Thank you for taking the time to share all of this.  Such beautiful items you have recovered!!!


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

December - with gifts ))


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

2.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

K1


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

K2


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

L1


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

L2


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

New one, in one piece !


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

new2


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

new3


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

new4


----------



## epackage (Dec 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> New one, in one piece !


 Great bottle, you have alot of great stuff Lukas...[]


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

Also from today - with deep bottom.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

new2


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

> Great bottle, you have alot of great stuff Lukas


 Thanks, but it's very cold now (I was digging maybe from 9:00 do 14:00), I didn't feel my left foot and hands :/ I'm waiting for -15*, -20*C (maybe for a few weeks) and I will stay in my home or I will make some big and nice fire with sausages (and very old bottles), hehehe.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Dec 1, 2012)

And the hits just keep on coming.  Thanks Podigger.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

I just sold this already.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

2


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

Two almost the same bottles - number "1" on the first (seal) and number "11" on the second one.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

11


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 1, 2012)

post some of those sausages[]


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 1, 2012)

Soon, my son... be patient.


----------



## LC (Dec 1, 2012)

Definitely keep the bottle posts coming Lukas , you are digging some great stuff . Wish I was your neighbor , that is till you told me the temperature ..........


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 1, 2012)

I can almost smell them cooking. Good eats.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 2, 2012)

My milk glass:


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 2, 2012)

milk2


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 2, 2012)

milk4


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 2, 2012)

milk5


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 2, 2012)

milk3


----------



## canada (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello;

 Some very nice finds, are you in an area that was formerly German?

 Best Wishes;

 Dave


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 2, 2012)

Seeing all these different and cool bottles and extras makes me wish I could come there and dig...! []


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 3, 2012)

New pipes, first time in my collection with ship and (I hope is a pipe) from metal..


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 3, 2012)

2.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 3, 2012)

The metal looks like it might be pewter.
 Seems like an odd substance for a pipe bowl.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> milk3


 

 Hey Lukas,

 Thanks for showing us your wonderful finds, sir. What is the name on this bottle? "Tijik" ? Do you know what it contained? Was this a dug bottle? Amazing so much of the label survived.


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi , I found a big pile of milk glass couple of weeks ago. Glad we can share a similar interest in our finds. Your dug items are great! We dream of finding such goodies! And thank you for the smoking pipe photos, I would like to add those to my collection![]


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi again and thanks for your letter.I have a question. This box is not from the earth's core -  I paid for this and do you have any ideas from which year it could be?


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 5, 2012)

2.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 5, 2012)

3.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 5, 2012)

4.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 5, 2012)

5.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 5, 2012)

> And thank you for the smoking pipe photos, I would like to add those to my collection!


 Hi, a can send you a few pipes, do you have something for me for swap?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> 2.


 
 Hey Lukas,

 Is this piece faiance or glass?

 The gentleman's wig style looks late 18th Century British to me. Could also be French. I'm no hairstyle expert. [8D]

 Could'ya take a better photo of that mark? I coudn't find it, so far, looks like an "F" over...?


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, the seller send me more info: this is MARKIZ (marquess?) FURSTENBERG and the factory start production in 1747. This in porcelain. Is in very good condition.


----------



## LC (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful piece Lukas , I have a few pieces of milk glass and that is about it .


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> Hi, the seller send me more info: this is MARKIZ (marquess?) FURSTENBERG and the factory start production in 1747. This in porcelain. Is in very good condition.


 
 Hey Lukas,

 Thanks for your reply. Here's a wiki on Anton Egon, Prince of FÃ¼rstenberg-Heiligenberg.



 
 "The factory at FÃ¼rstenberg was founded in 1747 under the Duke of Braunschweig but no porcelain was made untill after 1753. Their most productive period was from 1770 to 1790 with a paste that was yellowish/greyish. Feilner was the most important figure modeller here. The mark used was some form of the letter F in the 18th and 19th century and an F under a crown in the 20th century. Unlike many of the other smaller makers, Fuerstenberg is still around today." From.




From.​ 
 So, I'm confused. Is this a portrait box of Marquis von FÃ¼rstenberg that is made by the FÃ¼rstenberg China Factory?

 We have fashion diva Diane von FÃ¼rstenberg still designing over here in the US of A. This is she in the leopard spotted wrap:


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for infos, it could be made in china, maybe in another country, I don't know - there is no marks like on an old porcelain.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> 4.


 
 T





> hank you for infos, it could be made in china, maybe in another country, I don't know - there is no marks like on an old porcelain.


 
 Hey Lukas,

 There's quite a bit of material online regarding FÃ¼rstenberg, in Many Languages.

Look Here.


----------



## rvcdigger (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool stuff and welcome. Like your digging jacket. East German military?


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 8, 2012)

Brrrrrr........... cold in Poland, but "only" -16*C in the morning ))) My new photos, bottle with a seal is an old.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 8, 2012)

2.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 8, 2012)

3.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 8, 2012)

I think for a few days the ground will be very hard and will be impossible to dig :/


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 8, 2012)

Cool stuff Luke. I did some sub zero digging,its not bad if you keep moving.[]

 Im in a Big Lull right now, can't dig,can't get permission, can't walk my leg is F@#$%^ed up.

 So keep the action dig shots coming its the next best thing []


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 10, 2012)

Today was -2*C and I found small Kantorowicz bottle, some popular wine bottles and this one:


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 10, 2012)

2


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome digs, it is a true pleasure to see what you are pulling out of the ground! Fascinating discoveries, thanks for sharing!

 Also, good work on that roasted sausage, looks tasty. []


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2012)

From.



From.





 Hey Lukas,

 They're still in business:

 "C. L. Hauthaway & Sons manufactures finishing materials and advanced polymers used by textiles and coatings makers. The company makes coatings resins (polyurethanes), leather finishes (adhesion promoters, basecoat polymers), and textile finishes (flame retardant polymers and compounds); it also offers custom polyurethane manufacturing. Hauthaway serves customers in the US and abroad in such industrial coatings markets as flooring, automotive interior plastics, leather finishing, and other industrial maintenance industries, and it's expanding into the industrial film-converting market. The company was formed by Charles L. Hauthaway in 1852 as a manufacturer of protective coatings for shoes." From.

 "50.066 LIQUID DRESSING FOR BOOTS AND SHOES CL Hauthaway & Sons Inoorporated Portland Me and Boston Mass The words Peerless Gloss arranged upon an oblong bordered panel Above the word Peerless is the word Hauth away's Below the word Gloss within the panel is the monogram OL II & Sons inclosed in a circle of ornamental design Below the circle are the words For Ladies & Children's Boots Shoes &c The words Boots Shoes &c are represented as printed upon a folded ribbon Used ten years Filed July 20 1905 Serial No 10,588 PUBLISHED JANUARY 9 1906 

 50.067 LIQUID DRESSING FOR LEATHER BOOTS AND SHOES CL Hauthaway & Sons Incorporated Portland Me and Boston Mass The words Ideal Dressing printed on a blue shield an ornamental outline and border Above the shield is the Hautiiaway's Below the word Dressing on the shield are the words For Ladies & Children's Shoes Below shield is an open space surrounded by a blue border of design Used ten years Filed July 20 1905 Serial No 10,589 PUBLISHED JANUARY 9 1906 " US Patent Office Gazette, 1907.

 Advertised in Great Britain, 1900.




From.


----------



## Poldigger (Dec 10, 2012)

Perfect, thanks for the infos, I will try to dig the rest  Do you know how old is this, 1900?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Lukas,

 It looks a bit older than 1900 to me. My monitor is bolloxed up and I'm probably missing some details. There's no "& Sons" which could indicate earlier. I've not dug one, myself. I'm more an Eclipse man, me.






 I forgot to ask you about this one >>


----------



## ScottBSA (Dec 10, 2012)

Lukas, you have dug some awesome pieces.  Thanks for sharing them with us.  Keep safe and warm.

 Scott


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi again, new hole in the ground and new interesting items.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

2


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

Safed, Ierusalem.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

2


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

3


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

a


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

b


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

c


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

d


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

e


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

f


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year, Lukas,

 Thanks for the new update. Is the plate above from the brewery? Is it stoneware?




From.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for your post, I think is from backery - it was a stone. I made this photo 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 2, 2013)

great finds, love the 1914 glass...looks like you have the bottom of a gilka kummel.i found one here in san jose!!!


----------



## epackage (Jan 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> 3


 I really like these Lukas, great finds all around....Jim


----------



## sandchip (Jan 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> f


 
 Cool!


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 6, 2013)

Lukas! GREAT finds! Love stuff from other countries!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 6, 2013)

Always looking forward to your latest finds.  Good luck.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 7, 2013)

Yesterday's find - Mampe, Berlin.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 7, 2013)

2


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 7, 2013)

3


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 7, 2013)

Another one - starge thing, the seal is empty.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 7, 2013)

2


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 7, 2013)

3


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 7, 2013)

Last one with nice glass stamp.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 7, 2013)

b


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 7, 2013)

c


----------



## sandchip (Jan 7, 2013)

Great finds!


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Poldigger.....great finds there.  And a wide variety of ages.  Well Done.  I dug a Polish Beer bottle last year.  Have you seen this one before?  Thanks and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, pretty glas but I think is German. Please send me some words from this bottle. I was digging today and... I have some bottle from OHIO USA ))) ...but is broken; an amazing item, first time in my hole.


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll post the correct bottle today. Look for it in a few hours. Thanks.


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm sure all of us Ohioans would love to see what local bottle made its way to Poland. Your posts are some of the most interesting on here in a while. I know little about European bottles or dumps but it sure looks like the dump you are digging was used by the very rich. What is the stone plate from? Advertising item? some sort of mold?


----------



## madman (Jan 7, 2013)

amazing finds poldigger love to see the ohio bottle!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 7, 2013)

Lukas your dump finds are amazing , wish my dump gave such a diversity as yours. keep up the good work.


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2013)

Great finds again Lukas...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 7, 2013)

They just cleared a house where my uncle use to love here in AL. He had an outhouse behind his house. Wish I knew what I was doing to be able to dig, I have never done it before but I bet there is some good stuff in there... not like Lukas' stuff by far. ha! It would be neat none the less!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  madpaddla
> 
> Hey Poldigger.....great finds there.  And a wide variety of ages.  Well Done.  I dug a Polish Beer bottle last year.  Have you seen this one before?  Thanks and welcome to the forum.


 

 I love that probably   because im polish  [8D]


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 8, 2013)

It's not so easy to find something, sometimes I'm digging 4-5 hours and I'm going back to home with empty bag. Some day I was digging 1 hour and check this out:


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 8, 2013)

2


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 8, 2013)

Old mug. Sold.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 8, 2013)

Ohio, a.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 8, 2013)

b


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> 2


 
 Nice! what is that green embossed one on the right?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> Old mug. Sold.


  Wow the "old Mickey thats awesome. You sold that?


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't remember - old photo (it's about bottle's question)...


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 8, 2013)

Lukas,

 So I dug this last year or so.  It came from near an old mill that many people from other countries would work.  I found the German bottle in the same area.


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 8, 2013)

I dont think it is very rare or unique but I still love it.  What date do you think it is?


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice bottle Ben!

 PD


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 8, 2013)

Steam brewery
 Trade mark
 Trzcinica (name of the city)

 I think the *star inside* *is not* a jewish symbol; it could be a sign "two triangles" - six elements to make a good beer:
 -malt
 -hop
 -water

 -fire
 -wind
 -water


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it common?


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 8, 2013)

I have no idea, it's not my topic.


----------



## deepbluedigger (Jan 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> b


 
 That is extremely cool. The bottle with the Cincinnati address, and the appearance of a US-made bottle, has the makers mark of the York Glass Company on the base. Their factory was located about a mile and a half from my house in York, England.


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

Friday


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

2


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

3


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

4


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

5


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

a


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

b


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

c1 = Medicine bottle, Berlin.


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

Safed


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

??? Ancient civilization?


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

Coffee?


----------



## Yedyny (Jan 11, 2013)

You wish


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Yedyny
> 
> You wish


 
 Hey Lukas,

 Have you changed your name / "handle" on us?

 I probably do wish I had dug whatever this last piece is, but I cannot see it well enough to know, yet... [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe its his digging buddy[]


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 11, 2013)

It was my evil twin - cloned by alien hehehe.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> It was my evil twin - cloned by alien hehehe.


 

 That's weird im watching  "The Fog" right now he was probably  in that movie ? []


----------



## madman (Jan 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poldigger
> 
> It was my evil twin - cloned by alien hehehe.


nice! great finds keep us posted


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 12, 2013)

Today two nice... something; first looks like puzzle, the second one in one piece, but broken...


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 12, 2013)

c1


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 12, 2013)

c2


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 12, 2013)

c3


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 12, 2013)

And the last view with a light inside. On the cross you can see the year 1870.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 14, 2013)

Germany, a1.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 14, 2013)

a2
 This is smaller version: "F. AD. RICHTER & CIE, RUDOLFSTADT, WIEN, OLTEN, ROTTERDAM, LONDON, NEW YORK".


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 14, 2013)

Blackpool, piece of cup.


----------



## Poldigger (Jan 14, 2013)

2


----------

